# Drivers licence



## anemone (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello all-

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post this question...

I am an Australian citizen living overseas.
I have never had a driver's licence and will need one ASAP after moving there later this year.
I will be visiting for about a week next month.

My question is, will I be able to take the DKT Drivers Knowledge Test during my visit next month?
The plan is to take the DKT so that when I actually move there I can take the test for the Learners Licence.

I am over 25 years old and will be in NSW.
I'll be staying at a hotel next month so that will be the only address I can provide...

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you want to take a computer test for L license - just call RTA and ask them if you need to book it in first. From what I can remember, you can just walk in and take it straight away...


----------



## anemone (Jan 27, 2012)

*thanks*



Dexter said:


> If you want to take a computer test for L license - just call RTA and ask them if you need to book it in first. From what I can remember, you can just walk in and take it straight away...


thank you Dexter- hopefully they will accept my hotel address? i'm australian but have no actual address there.


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you have a drivers lic overseas? There are countries that have a reciprocal agreement with Australia that would allow you to drive with payment of a fee.
Licences from recognised countries

I think your hotel address will be ok but you may need some proof you are staying there.

If you have done the learners test in another country,that may also be accepted with some conditions


----------

